# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Calculatrice sur grands nombres

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Calculatrice sur grands nombres

Calculatrice travaillant sur de trs grands nombres.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Yvon73

Bonjour,

comment fonctionne l'application
Je n'ai que des fichiers avec des extensions bizarre et je ne c'est pas comment mettre a en route, merci de votre aide

----------


## Rekin85

Oui, a marche, mais c'est trs lger comme programme, il y a beaucoup mieux comme possible. D'autre part la FgInt crite par Walied Othman date de l'poque antdiluvienne de Delphi...

----------


## tourlourou

Bonjour Yvon,

C'est un projet (.dpr)  compiler avec Delphi pour obtenir un fichier excutable. Il se compose de plusieurs units (.pas par exemple) et d'une fiche (.dfm).

Il faut donc tout d'abord disposer de Delphi pour "produire" le fichier excutable.

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

Bonjour,




> *Rekin85* : Oui, a marche, mais c'est trs lger comme programme, il y a beaucoup mieux comme possible. D'autre part la FgInt crite par Walied Othman date de l'poque antdiluvienne de Delphi...


Salut Ren comment vas-tu ??? a gaze ???
Comme tu le dis : "lger" et dpass. Il suffisait de chercher sur le net avant de r-inventer le fil  couper le beurre.

A+.  ::D:

----------


## Rekin85

Oui, bonjour Yves et Yvon...

J'aurais d commencer par dire cela plutt que de me prcipiter  affirmer que la FgInt datait un peu... D'autant plus que ce message remonte  2013.

Salut Gilbert, je vais un peu mieux... Mais je n'ai plus de projet de dveloppement, ma tte reste dsesprment vide, et, le pire, je n'en ai plus gure envie. (l'arrive du 64 bits m'a dcourag...)

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

Re-bonjour,




> *Rekin85*: "...  je vais un peu mieux... Mais je n'ai plus de projet de dveloppement, ma tte reste dsesprment vide, ..."


Bon, l'essentiel est que tu ailles mieux : sant d'abord.

A+.  ::D:

----------

